# Irritating behavior



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Cindy - you don't say how old the other dogs are? Nora is maturing, and may be taking the opportunity of the other dogs breaking dog etiquette rules on who owns what, or what constitutes polite behaviour, to emphasise the fact, especially if they are younger than she is and just reaching adolescence. Less exercise may also be giving her time to dwell on things that used to seem less important to her.

I nipped this in the bud with my two by playing lots of turn taking games (both dogs sit, and get a treat in turn - "This one is for Sophy", "This one is for Poppy" - as long as they wait politely for their turn). I also use my mother's words - "I don't care who started it, I'm ending it - NOW!" and "If you can't play nicely together I'm putting the toys away!". I support each dog in protecting their own space and what is theirs, within reason - those are matters of canine etiquette, and they are entitled to teach the transgressor some manners, but I take great care it doesn't escalate - a word is usually enough to defuse the situation.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason. Male, female, all ages. The dog this weekend was a little older, my little one is about six months younger. Of the two wolfhounds, one is a female much older who has put Nora in her place before, the other a female about 6 months younger. She has also done this sudden attack to my MIL's dog, who is several years older and much smaller, some kind of Bichon mix. She HATES him in her house, and repeatedly jumped on him last time he was here.

I just wondered if this is a typical stage, or is she just turning into a real b**ch . Most of the time my two girls get along wonderfully, but Nora has some invisible space issue that Lulu crosses. I do think if the sizes were closer, Lulu would be the more dominant dog, that is her personality. It's just hard when you only weigh 7 pounds and your big sister is 50.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My miniature has been bowled over so many times by bigger dogs that he is very, very quick to snark at a big dog in his space, esp big dogs he doesn't know. 

Like fjm, I practice sharing games, but have to do it in the park, as I only have the one dog. 

In the end, if the dog isn't defending herself, and you don't like the behaviour, train something else. Mine knows a cue to put himself between my legs, where he feels safe, and one to put himself behind me, which puts me between him and the dog he is snarking at.


----------

